
Google has costly yellow ad blunder - jbredeche
https://adage.com/article/digital/christmas-early-yellow-ad-blunder-google-training-exercise/315894/
======
kyrra
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18614882](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18614882)

For a previous discussion on this.

------
55555
Why are they not just paying people the opportunity cost CPM that they would
have recieved? Can I also have some free money?

~~~
veridies
They bought ads and those ads were displayed. If I print out $10,000 worth of
yellow posters at Kinkos, I’m not off the hook for that just because it was a
mistake.

------
Itaxpica
This was discussed here a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18614882](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18614882)

------
PedroBatista
They won't lose much sleep over a couple tens of millions of dollars, but I'm
sure someone will lose their job.

~~~
aiiane
As someone that has been part of costlier incidents in the past, no. Blaming
people for an accident the system allowed is generally not useful. You fix the
system so that the accident isn't possible.

~~~
PedroBatista
I've been part of that too and I agree, but Google is a massive company and
gets the blame game as much as any other big corp.

Also, there are many ways to "fire" some people, perhaps they'll be "moving"
to another team.

